# Aero's Woes And Thumper's Bumps



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello!

I've been wanting to start a blog on here for a bit (two days) so here it is!

I'm Jj and my two bunnykins are Aero












He's A Mini Rex of 5 months old 

And here's his unbonded partner sort-of

Thumper Dwarf Hotot with only one black eye!











See his eye difference? He's only 3 months old......

Such silly buns with such a silly owner!



Jj


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 28, 2011)

Off begins my first blog with a stumble and a trip with a fall.
I alwalys worry every night that when I go out in the morning my bunnies won't be there.
But they're there. Off begins and off ends..
Maybe more people will read instead of just me...

Jj


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 28, 2011)

Your bunnies are adorable. Funny as bunny slaves one of our biggest worries is that we will lose them somehow, illness or whatever. They look like they have a great yard.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 28, 2011)

It is funny isn't it?

After a wonderful run around mainly with me trying to catch them, the little rascals managed to pose for some pictures 






Peek-A-Boo! Can you spot the bunny?






Quick run away!

Some of you(one of you) may be wondering more about me and my life?

My life consists of a home two dogs and two bunnies, my doggies are wonderfully Porthos and slightly chubby Burley. The dogs have bonded with the bunnies amazingly well so much so that they can stand on each other's backs and be totally unphased. 

How I fell ever so gracefully into the world of bunnies was through my friend,she has a wonderful nethie but adopted it without knowing how to take care of it, it aggravated me so to watch her play with this poor bunny who was clearly to old to be THROWN IN THE AIR or chased after. I fell in love and then began my bunny hunt.

Aero was found through UsedVictoria a saint of a computer website, after long and grueling tasks we managed to find where the owner lived and when we ggot there I felt like I was saving the poor animal.His cage was with 4 other bunnies, metal flooring, a wheelbarrow containg the pee and poo, a moldy water bottle(thankfully not from his cage) and worst of all she told me one handful of hay for A WEEK and for one week no food per month for the bunny. I kindly disobeyed those rules. Aero was found and brought home.

One month later Thumper arrived, I found him from facebook and email. His condition was much improved and I had the choice between two boys, Thumper the oddball and crick in neck. The bunny with the crick in the neck's head had been stepped on by the mum. Such a sweet looking bunny but Thumper jumped into my arms literally. How could I say no?

He was brought home and they began to get along,in a month hopefully they're neutering will take place.

So I leave you on that happy note:big wink:

Jj:


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 29, 2011)

It's simply lol when you set up a boundary for the bunny not to go in, then they want in, you put them in and then they want out!

Quite the contrary to that I was at home making "banana ice cream" and giving them to my boys. Thumper liked it but Aero loved it... Gues I better keep that in mind for Christmas time:big wink:

As hard as it is to imagine my two little angels ever being bad:innocentthey sometimes are quite the devils...:devilIf you're wondering how it's just that as soon as your back is turned they begin plotting out their plan. Today it was "Lets look cute and get extra food!" Thumper ruined that by biting my finger so hard it drew blood for two hours. Maybe he should of been Dracula:biggrin:

Aero was so disappointed he ran around his cage and when I stuck my hand in to pet him he ran towards his food bowl and tipped it over.. klutz

Sometimes you just wish you had a camera when you're outside. The beautiful scenery is so gorgeous until the evil smell of bunny poop floats in and snaps you back to reality. I can't help wanting more and more bunnies but 2 is the limitsadly.

I thought it was hich time to show you guys a pic of my other furry babies




Porthos the Great Pyrenees and Burley The golden Retriever





Aw! Surely yours Jj


----------



## Anaira (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll take Porthos, thank you! I love the picture of Aero hiding behind the rock!


----------



## MILU (Aug 30, 2011)

hi Jj, it's so nice that you started a blog for your bunny family (and dogs too)! 
Your owners are really cute (lol I always think that they actually own us, don't they?) It's funny that your bunny is called Aero - my last bunny was nick-named "the flying bunny".. hehe I guess some bunnies can fly, right?


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll take Porthos, thank you! I love the picture of Aero hiding behind the rock!


Thanks! And Lol!

As to hotmaildeal

Thank you so much, it took me awhile to figure out what you meant...

Another entry for another day,Today's theme seems to be back stories. I'll start with Porthos, how could something that big be something so small as a puppy.I remember the days when he could fit underneath a chair.(a chair could fit underneath him) My 6 foot cousin Matthew walked into the room and there was Porthos cowering underneath his faithful chair.Today he rolls around in Matthew's armpit..:lookaroundHe was such a sweetie puppy always playing with poor old Burley. His favourite game was when Burley picked up a bone and ran around and Porthos decided he wanted the bone, he would chase Burley's tail and yank it so hard. You could see poor Burley's mind ticking "Do I drop the bone and bite him? Or deal with the pain" He dealt with the pain. From back then burley's tail would sag on the floor but today it's sky high.

Poor Aero and Thumper want a say in this matter. I can hear their telepatic thoughts floating into my brain.. "More food,cuddles and free time" They'll just have to wait. As I explained in my first post how I got onto bunnies was through my friend with her bunny. Although it's not my backstory I'll give your that little bunnies bcakstory.

[align=center]"P"The Bunny[/align]
[align=left]P was found online at UsedVictoria.com, his ad was saying thathe had had all of his shots,was neutered, was 2 years old, came with cage and food for a year,treats,harness,bedding,water bottle... basically everything that bunny needed. He was being sold for free because his owners could no longer take care of him. This is the most distressing part his new owner "H" adopted him with NO idea how to take care of a bunny, no research or anything. It was just a split decision. P is a netherland dwarf and a sweetheart. But his care is simply unacceptable. When she goes off to school, her dad will feed puck and clean his litterbox. And when "H" does not feel like cleaning his cage , she'll throw some hay ontop of it and say there! Clean![/align]
[align=left]I'm glad Aero and Thumper are not treated like that! And they have a cage they can move around in.[/align]
[align=left]Here is a pic before I leave you




That's there cage. It's a bit nicer now....[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]sincerely Jj[/align]


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 30, 2011)

Both of the bunnies are adorable. I've always wanted a rabbit as big as Aero.:biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 30, 2011)

Size hunh! Amy was twelve pounds at twelve weeks. At six months she weighed 143 pounds. When anyone asks about the dogs, I tell them our small dog is a Great Dane. Amy is a Bull Mastiff.


----------



## MILU (Aug 31, 2011)

@ Jj: it's so sad that people can win rabbits as prizes or buy them online (any animals).. most people have no idea what to do and they end up thinking it's a burden to take care of another being that is alive, and the poor animal ends up neglected or abandoned. I didn't get the story of "P" well.. is "P the Bunny" Porthos? If not, what happened to P? Poor bunny... 

@ Larry: Where is Bunnicula II's blog? I love the names of your buns!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 31, 2011)

Have you been able to educate your frind on correct bunny care? It's so sad when people are neglectful. 

Your bunns and dogs are very cute


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 31, 2011)

@hotmail deal "P" is my friend's bunny. i didn't use his real name because his owner might be joing this page
@minilophop yes i did and thank you


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello Again!

Thank you to all who are reading this blog! I express great words of thanks... thanks!

Aero and thumper are happily enjoying their "cardboard castle" one at a time though! I'm dying inside from not being able to bond them! I'm hoping to get them neutered as a birthday presentPorthos and Burley are also enjoying the bunnies! In a good way of course! Porthos is anxiously awaiting his turn to say what he wants. He's actually lying down but I get the vibe. 

Side tracking here but does anyone else have to go to school? The summer is almost over here and school is creeping up. I'm entering Grade 7 and frankly not looking forward to it. This year the theme will apparently be "boys" ick. I admire from afar not up close and personal. I guess you want to know some stuff about me.. Well my real name is Josiah, I live in Victoria B.C. ,I'm an only child, I go to a catholic private school. My Grandma lives with me, my mum and my dad. I've currently got my cousin Naomi from England staying with us. I live in a quiet peaceful neighbourhood. The only problem is a cat across the street that believes it can eat Aero and Thumper. Luckily he's really fat so he can't move all that quickly. I'm hoping it will stay away as seeing we have two big dogs and a very angry "slave". It's funny how we'll do anything to protect our babies. 

Dating back to "P" the bunny. His owner loves him and takes care of him, just not as well as she should.

Well tada! That's the end of today's "entry"

Back to you captains!





Self photo!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 2, 2011)

I miss the days when I was in school and got a break. Enjoy it while you can. Boys get better as you get older, but don't feel like you have to rush. Boys will be there when you are ready. 

That's good that you are helping to educate your friend. Some people just don't know how to be good slaves. I think part of being a responsible bunny ambasidor is to help people make good decisions. Joining here is great because there is so much experience to draw from and all kinds of people. I love that there are breeders and rescuers and pet people all together learning from each other.

Please be careful with the cat even if it is fat and slow. Sometimes they can have surprising bursts of speed. Plus, if the hutch is outside the cat may torment the bunnies at night. Rabbits are so delicate they can break their own backs from thumping too hard or have a heart attack just THINKING a preditor can get them even if they are never touched. When I was younger my sister and I had two bunnies. A wild dog came around one evening and scared them to death, it was so sad. The hutch was secure, but they became so hysterical there was no way to calm them down.

Neutering is a wonderful idea! It helps with litter box training (can move them inside then?) and not being so territorial. It also keeps them healthier in the long run.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello Again!

@MiniLopHop With our boys I doubt it! With the cat problem the fence surronding them is very high and the cat stayed away after our sprinklers scared the heck out of it. With the neutering thing they have to stay outside my mum's allergic.

Aero and Thumper are surely having a blast with life and I with them! I already want more bunnies! Stupid bunnies being so darn cute! By the end of this year those two bunnies will be spoiled so bad! I really want a flemish giant or a mini lop. Well to show my baby boys how much I love them I'm gonna show so many pictures of them.

















Got to love the bunbuns

Jj


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello Again!

Back again from the Saanich fair! So many gorgeous bunnies! I so badly want a mini-lop,flemish giant(later in life),polish and tan. Aero and Thumper are recooperating from the heat yesterday. Such angels when they are calm and STILL! They are always moving! Thumper is such a sweetie pie! He simply adores cuddles! Aero is more adventurous and hates being still. 

They simply adore me! Or the food in my hand.....

Jj


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone gonna read my blog?
No well I'll have a conversation with my bunnies.
"Hello Princes!"
"Nyah"
"Want a treat?"
"Bites Cage"
"Really?"
"Opens Mouth expextantly"
:Feeds Treat:
"Waits for more"
"No."
"Turns around and shows me his nice bumbum"
"Well thank you."

Thumper's Conversation.
Hides in corner.
... :?
:whistling:huhldman::hello:what I'm:adorable::no:way!:yes::shock2::elvis2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 5, 2011)

Your bunny's are beautiful. Cute puppy's too, I have always wanted a golden retriever.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 5, 2011)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Your bunny's are beautiful.


Thank you so much!



Another day another story. Today I'm dedicating a story to Aero...

[align=center]How The World Began[/align]
[align=left]*O*nce upon a time when the world began, God came and created all the animals. He used extra clay to sculpt all the extra feautures, but when it came to the poor bunny,all that was left was a lump. So HE formed the lump gently with careful hands and out came this gorgeous frail creature. HE called it "rabit". He looked over his shoulder and found much to his suprise HE found an extra lump of clay. He had no creatures to tweak so HE approached the rabit. HE began to add the clay to its ears and its ears became so tall and wonderful. He thought all was good until HE realized that "rabit" deserved something more, so HE added another b to its name. Afterwards HE left the rabbit to run around freely, but when it decided it wanted out HE began to realize this creature would not live until it could go out. But the gates were closed and too high to jump. The bunny had no way out. He began to pound the dirt with his paws, the dirt began to sag and form a sort of hole. The rabbit fell into the hole but kept pounding the dirt. After hours a tunnel had formed and the bunny could escape _under_ the gate! As he did Adam and Eve were banished from the kingdom. The rabbit tunneled his way right into those foolish human hearts. God took pity on the humans for they rescued his star animal. But in turn the rabbit got an endless slave.[/align]
[align=left]So dear Aero think of me as I'm cleaning your cage. Try and let me find your way into my heart again![/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Sincerely all Jj[/align]


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Sep 6, 2011)

So, you want your bun neutered as a birthday present, that is so nice of you since most kids your age would ask for an i-pod or something for themselves, but you think of your pets.

Take Care
Brit


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 7, 2011)

*BrittanyandFruFru wrote: *


> So, you want your bun neutered as a birthday present, that is so nice of you since most kids your age would ask for an i-pod or something for themselves, but you think of your pets.
> 
> Take Care
> Brit



Thank you very much!

Yesterday began the first official day of Grade 7. Only a half day but still. Pretty scary.

It began off with some nice lectures from our teacher about how the school works and that the homework load will be bigger considering next year we're off to high school(I go to a private school that goes from K-7 then I got to highschool for grade 8) Our teacher is very nice and easily gets sidetracked which I guess is sort of good..:?When I came back aero and Thumper got some nice walks around the neighbourhood. While walking Thumper, he stopped in the middle of a drive way to eat some grass, two seconds later a bicycle alomst runs him over and he does the highest jump I've ever seen. After that all was fine. Aero got cuddles and lots of love because nothing as exciting as that happened to him. Both bunnies are doing fine and happily enjoying life!

Jj


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 9, 2011)

Well the neutering is out. In Victoria it costs much to much.
So my bunnies will always be seperate and never feel the joy of getting two bonded bunnies


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 9, 2011)

That's too bad. Have you tried contacting a rescue group? A lot of times they can help arrange a lower cost procedure. Can you save up? Ask for money for your birthday and your allowance if you get one? Your so sweet to put your bunnies first it seems like there should be a way to have it done.

How is school going? Junior high was a big transition, so much going on getting ready for high school. Hang in there.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 9, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> That's too bad. Have you tried contacting a rescue group? A lot of times they can help arrange a lower cost procedure. Can you save up? Ask for money for your birthday and your allowance if you get one? Your so sweet to put your bunnies first it seems like there should be a way to have it done.
> 
> How is school going? Junior high was a big transition, so much going on getting ready for high school. Hang in there.



I'll try contacting the local BCSPCA.. my parents said if I give up a birthday present and party one bunny could be neutered but my party my friend has been planning for so long so I'm stuck there. Thank you so much! 

School is going great!My teachers are absolutely amazing and I'm loving it. We FINALLY have lockers and my god is it so much easier! I almost felt like hitting the boy when he said "I shoot my dog with a nerf gun" All animals deserve respect and love in my opinion. I sit here writing this in a dress as I'm dying from heat. Victoria NEVER gets heat waves like this. Our temperature currently is 29 degrees. We normally just have rain. And wind. Perfect areas for bunnies right?

I haven't said this yet but to all you fellow animal lovers, keep in your heart that your mind is their soul.

Jj


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 9, 2011)

Your bunnies are adorable. :inlove:

Are they indoor or outdoor bunnies? 

Hopefully oneday you will be able to get then neutered as it is much better for their health. And you may be able to bond them especially if they are outdoor bunnies. It is so nice to watch two bonded bunnies together.

Glad to hear school is going good.

Susan


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 9, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Your bunnies are adorable. :inlove:
> 
> Are they indoor or outdoor bunnies?
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Outdoor!

Yes definetely!

Thank you 

Jj


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 10, 2011)

Well Aero's probably gonna be in pain all night. He was thumping which is very unusual for him and he was groaning very loudly as if he was in pain. I'm praying for him currently and hoping that it will just blow over soon.
Thumper is doing well.


----------



## MAX2000 (Sep 10, 2011)

OMG! I have Hotot bun too! his name is fluffertons! he is my FIRST bun!:big wink::big wink::big wink:but hes NOT a dwarf.


----------



## MAX2000 (Sep 10, 2011)

OMG! I have Hotot bun too! his name is fluffertons! he is my FIRST bun!:big wink::big wink::big wink:but hes NOT a dwarf.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 10, 2011)

Pic?


----------



## Pipp (Sep 10, 2011)

Love mini-rexes and dwarfs more than anything! (Flemish are right up there too). 

How is Thumper? Groaning isn't really a sign of pain in rabbits, but more stress that goes with the thumping. Something is upsetting him. 

Any strange animals around? Did he get startled by something? Sometimes mine get upset when I carry something because I change shape and they don't recognize me, but that doesn't last long. 

Which vets in Victoria have you tried? I worked on the UVic rescue and found the rates to be higher than Vancouver. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 11, 2011)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Love mini-rexes and dwarfs more than anything! (Flemish are right up there too).
> 
> How is Thumper? Groaning isn't really a sign of pain in rabbits, but more stress that goes with the thumping. Something is upsetting him.
> 
> ...



I SO want a flemish!

Aero is feeling SO much better! I honestly don't know, he was running around (not in the heat) and all of a sudden just stopped and ran around thumping and groaning.

I tried our home vet but then found out he's ALLERGIC TO RABBITS!:X

I've tried Fairfield vet clinic, Glenview animal hospital next I'm gonna try the SPCA and see if they know a vet that does low cost neutering.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 11, 2011)

[align=center]Thank God For Dogs[/align]
[align=left]A CAT was sitting in OUR yard staring at OUR dog, if Porthos hadn't alerted me my poor bunbuns would probably be dead by now.[/align]
[align=center]Thank You to The Heroes Of Yesterday[/align]
[align=center]And The Memories Of Today[/align]
[align=left]Most people may not have realized the troubles and the heart ache that happened today, but for those who do thank you.[/align]
[align=left]For all those that helped, thank you[/align]
[align=left]For all those that were lost, rest in peace[/align]
[align=left]And the hearts that were broken,may you mend again[/align]
[align=left]Thank you to the heroes of yesterday[/align]
[align=left]And the memories of today[/align]
[align=center]All Those Who Mourn[/align]
[align=center]For all those who mourn, may not a single tear be wasted[/align]
[align=center]And all those with heartache may not a pang of pain be lost[/align]
[align=center]And all those who were there, remember the rest[/align]
[align=center]Always and Forever[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Jj[/align]


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 12, 2011)

The bunnbums are doing well, we moved them onto the deck so I can see them and they can see me.
At school at the attention of grade 7 grad a girl wanted me to go ALL THE WAY TO SEATTLE 
for a stinkin dress!
Start of ballet todya,wondering how that's gonna go.....
:?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 12, 2011)

> Sometimes mine get upset when I carry something because I change shape and they don't recognize me, but that doesn't last long.


Sas that is probably one of the funniest things I've ever heard regarding rabbits... I giggled.

Jj holy crow... Seattle for a grade 7 grad dress? I didn't even go on a trip for my grade 12 grad dress! That's crazy! Good to hear the buns are doing well, glad Aero is healthy. Maybe he was just grouchy or something 

Have fun at ballet! I was never self aware enough for it, so I just played basketball instead.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 12, 2011)

Ya holy crow with a wing cut off.
God sometimes ballet annoys me, as seeing i'm not the skinniest it always makes me feel SO self conscious, most of the time you'll see me huddled in a corner reading a book.
I've already found my dress, simple and white, and CHEAP!
Man victoria prices are skyrocketing now they found out japanese tourists have a lot of money!
I'm not half suprised when I see stores in elnglish and japanese, whatever happened to "English and French are our country's two languages!"


----------



## MILU (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry i havent been around - a lot of stuff going on lately at work.. How's Aero? Feeling better? Let us know if he's better, I read he was in pain - poor bunny...


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 13, 2011)

Both bunnies are doing much better, is gonna be contacting spca soon to see if they can neuter my bunnies. grr.


----------



## MILU (Sep 14, 2011)

Good luck searching for a vet to neuter them. I'm glad to know your buns are fine!


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 14, 2011)

Glad to know your still reading.
Sorry to ask this but are you boy or girl?


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 16, 2011)

Bun Bums are doing well, schools going well. ballet.... EH!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

Awww your bunnies are gorgeous. I especially like Aero's name and markings. Beautiful! And Thumper is adorable too. My favorite pictures are the ones with Aero peeking out from behind things


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you very much!
Lobh!
( lots of bunny hugs)


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh Gosh. How is your bun doing? Did you ever find a solution to your neutering dilemma?


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 19, 2011)

*
BrittanyandFruFru wrote: *


> Oh Gosh. How is your bun doing? Did you ever find a solution to your neutering dilemma?



Hi long lost bunny bloggy friend!

Great!



Yes, I'm gonna contact the spca and see if they can do a low cost bunny neutering!



Other than that! Aero and Thumper are doing great and they got a cage clean!

Along with some new toys!





Aero has bravely gone into the damsel in distress's castle.









But first he had to defeat the evil dragon
And a new litterbox....








And Thumpers new cage setup!

Yes?

































All Is good!

Jj


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 19, 2011)

How do they like being on the porch?


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 19, 2011)

They love it!


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 22, 2011)

Aero and Thumper are all well! All except it's POURING rain out here!

Jj

:bestwishes:


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Sep 22, 2011)

I love the pictures, it's nice to see someone putting their bunny's needs first! Good luck with the neutering
_ Brit


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you! New blog entry coming in tomorrow!


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello All! I got a new haircut! It's SO Fabou!

Aero and Thumper are in serious doubt of my new do so I'm gonna make it up to them..

(The little biters)

[align=center]An Ode To Dance[/align]
[align=center]By Thumper[/align]
[align=center]I'm ready to begin!





Click the music! And Here I go![/align]
[align=center]




































The End![/align]


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 24, 2011)

[align=center]Aero's Turn[/align]

[align=center]By Josiah




















[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pictures, so cute.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, to me you are one of the star rabbit posters on here.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Sep 27, 2011)

Cute! Have you heard anything about the neutering?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 28, 2011)

Your buns are so cute. I love how thumper has eye liner on one side but not the other. They are both very sweet.

How is school and dance doing?


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi all!
I've been in Hawaii for the last couple of days!
Writing soon!
Limited computer acess!
Jj!


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Oct 13, 2011)

J.J.,
Just wanted to let you know I am still reading, it's just been super busy at my house lately. 

Hawaii? That's awesome, who is bunny sitting for you? I have such a hard time finding someone to keep Fru while I am away.
Hope your having fun.

-Regards,
Brit


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow Hawaii sounds great, hope you had fun.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi all!
Brit: My cousin was bunny sitting then my Grandma. Not the best but they do.
Hawaii was awesome.
Today found Thumper standing in a pool of blood. He borke his nail, true gay bunny. He's all better now.
Josiah


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Oct 22, 2011)

YAY! Yesterday was my b-day! I'm now 12 years old!
I'm a TEENYBOPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jojo


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 23, 2011)

:birthday

Happy belated Birthday!

arty:


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Nov 6, 2011)

A sad sad post this is. A week ago both of my babies died.







But to make everything happy again! I'm in the process of adopting form the Spca!
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKK!


----------



## MILU (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my.... I'm so sorry about your bunnies!!!! Both of them? Do you know what caused it? It's good to know so it won't affect the new rabbits. Sometimes there are things that can spread.. it would be good to know.
Rest in Peace, Aero and Thumper!!! I'm sorry I didn't see the post before, I hope everything goes well with the new rabbits!!! Keep us posted about the adoption, send me a PM if you want.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 13, 2011)

hey again! It's AeroGoes Thump in JjGoesBounce! I'm the same person just different name. No one knows what happened. It could of been fireworks in the empty lot that shocked their systems.


Adoption from the BCSPCA was a huge sucess. I've now got a mini lop named Pembrooke who's blog will be up this afternoon. She's 4 years old so.... she's a real sweetie though!


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh wow. Just re-read my blog. Oh gosh. The tears it brought to my face. I'd made it so far with them. Well I have a new baby. Her name is Pembrooke. This is her blog
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=68894&forum_id=6 or look at JjGoesBounce's RO Blog.

Goodbye my babies. Goodbye.

Jj


----------

